# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Gjej shpejt diçka në kompjuter

## benseven11

Kerkon dicka ne kompjuter dhe nuk e mban mend emrin e sakte te dokumentit,programit,faqes se ruajtur etj?Perdor kete program.Fut nje fjale ne kerkim per dokumentin skedarin,programin qe kerkon dhe menjehere sa shtyp fjalen dalin rezultatet e kerkimit.Program i vogel dhe shume i shpejte per te kerkuar ne kompjuter.Falas 293 kb
http://www.voidtools.com/
http://www.voidtools.com/Everything-1.1.4.301.exe

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

E kam pasur ne pc kete program.Mgjt flm.

----------


## LaCosTa

E mora qenka program i mir ky. Flm per ket program.

----------


## mania

a kla ndonje prog tjeter se mu keta nuk me aktivizohen

----------


## little-boy

une perdor google desktop eshte shum funksional. posedon algoritmet e google per kerkim, imagjino tani sa funksional eshte.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Mania,si nuk te aktivizohen?Ky program nuk do ndonje serial apo patch apo crack?

----------


## Diesel Industry

ku ndryshon nga "search" i windows?

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Sepse kur kliko search dicka me ate te windows do presesh.Ndersa me kete sapo hap programin e shkruan ate qe do dhe sa mbaron ate qe do te shkruash ta nxjer direkt pa pritur fare.

----------


## Diesel Industry

E provova....duket shume i kendshem :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

S ka ndryshim apo jo? :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ja dhe nje video si perdoret ky program.

----------


## Diesel Industry

Hiç fare!   :perqeshje: 
Nejse...per perdorimin nuk eshte se donte shume mend!

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Flm shum se me te vertet qenka shume me i shpejt se Windovs Search*

----------


## YlliRiaN

> une perdor google desktop eshte shum funksional. posedon algoritmet e google per kerkim, imagjino tani sa funksional eshte.


*Mund te me spjegosh  pas si funksionon ???*

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Hiç fare!  
> *Nejse...per perdorimin nuk eshte se donte shume mend*!


Po me shume videon e bera per te dalluar ndryshimin qe ka nga search-i normal i windows :shkelje syri:

----------

